# Gordon, Whitfield, and murray



## bmoss (Nov 3, 2019)

Anyone seeing any pre rut activity yet. I’ve seen a couple horn bush’s no scrapes yet


----------



## GRT24 (Nov 3, 2019)

Scrapes started showing up in South Gordon around 2 weeks ago


----------



## Josephderek22 (Nov 3, 2019)

Seen some scrapes on coosawattee hunt .


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 4, 2019)

I had territorial scrapes back 4-5 weeks ago, have seen very few rutting scrapes


----------



## dhsnke (Nov 6, 2019)

Josephderek22 said:


> Seen some scrapes on coosawattee hunt .


I saw a few at Coosawattee also.


----------



## bmoss (Nov 8, 2019)

Seen a nice mature 8 wide and heavy this morning on the way to work.


----------



## bmoss (Nov 8, 2019)

That was Gordon Bartow line


----------



## DustyRoads (Nov 16, 2019)

Fannin-buck chasing does-missed 6 ptr yesterday?


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 17, 2019)

Scrapes everywhere on our Gordon property.
6 huge ones within a 50 yard radius.  They are down every road cut through property.

Saw a buck this morning but no shot.
Saw 5 does today but no bucks chasing.

Did have a buck grunting like crazy tonight but was in some very thick stuff that I couldn’t see through


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 17, 2019)

Hunted our Whitfield property Friday.It was very windy but I saw a doe about 8:00 and then a small buck about 20 minutes later. He walked within 10 yards of stand and was licking a branch


----------



## bmoss (Nov 19, 2019)

Saw 3 young bucks this morning on the way to work within about 2 miles. No mature bucks or chasing yet while in the woods tho


----------

